# Gold Rhom?



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

Here are some pics, the LFS said it was a gold rhom, have had someone tell me they think it my be another type. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

that looks like a maculatus or spilo


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah, Looks like a very nice maculatus to me.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. maculatus for sure


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice Mac


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

definately S. Mac
very nice fish!!


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

looks like mac but a good picture of the tail will clearify.


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> looks like mac but a good picture of the tail will clearify.


This better?


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

^^^^^Mac 4 sure^^^^^


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus. ID Complete.


----------

